# Ideal cage/tank/house for a B. smithi sling?



## CrackTaxi (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm gonna be buying a B. smithi sling soon but i don't know what to keep it in. I was gonna buy a big adult size tank but a few people told me it was too big for a sling of 1cm.

Someone recommended i get a jar, but i don't know which one. Glass or plastic? What height and width? ect. 

If possible, can you give me a link to a picture of what is ideal? 

Thank you very much.


----------



## PrettyHate (Aug 8, 2012)

When I got my sling it was about 1cm. At first I had it in a glass spice jar/vial from the dollar store. Then I moved it into a deli cup after a molt. Now I have it in the smallest size critter keeper (after another molt). If you really need it I can take a picture of the containers I used.


----------



## CrackTaxi (Aug 8, 2012)

PrettyHate said:


> When I got my sling it was about 1cm. At first I had it in a glass spice jar/vial from the dollar store. Then I moved it into a deli cup after a molt. Now I have it in the smallest size critter keeper (after another molt). If you really need it I can take a picture of the containers I used.


Thank you. Pictures would be great, but only if it's not a hassle for you. It would help a lot, thank you.


----------



## PrettyHate (Aug 8, 2012)

No problems. Will try and get it done tonight when I get home from work


----------



## PrettyHate (Aug 8, 2012)

So here are the three sizes. I started with the glass spice bottle, moved up to the deli container and now am using the smallest size "critter keeper". I put a couple inches of soil in each the deli cup and the spice bottle, and kept it damp for the sling. Obviously there was a lid on those two containers as well- I just couldnt find them for the picture! Once it got larger I started to decorate a bit more with some simple cork bark as a hiding spot. Hope this helps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James501 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm using a deli cup like the one PrettyHate used for my B smithi sling at the moment. It's perfect.


----------



## CrackTaxi (Aug 8, 2012)

PrettyHate said:


> So here are the three sizes. I started with the glass spice bottle, moved up to the deli container and now am using the smallest size "critter keeper". I put a couple inches of soil in each the deli cup and the spice bottle, and kept it damp for the sling. Obviously there was a lid on those two containers as well- I just couldnt find them for the picture! Once it got larger I started to decorate a bit more with some simple cork bark as a hiding spot. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 106891


Thank you very much, you helped a LOT. Thank you again )


----------



## PrettyHate (Aug 8, 2012)

Youre welcome  Glad to help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annabelle (Aug 8, 2012)

I use these vials.







I also use little 2 oz plastic deli cups that work great, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrackTaxi (Aug 9, 2012)

PrettyHate said:


> So here are the three sizes. I started with the glass spice bottle, moved up to the deli container and now am using the smallest size "critter keeper". I put a couple inches of soil in each the deli cup and the spice bottle, and kept it damp for the sling. Obviously there was a lid on those two containers as well- I just couldnt find them for the picture! Once it got larger I started to decorate a bit more with some simple cork bark as a hiding spot. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 106891


So does it have to be plastic? Or could it be glass? Because i was thinking of buying this - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280678481...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2278wt_1037 (the 700ml one)

I've messaged the seller and the lid hasn't got glass underneath, so it can easily have the air holes for breathing. In the description it says that the dimensions are - W13 x D11 x H15cm

So does this look OK, or not? 

Thank you very much.


----------



## poisoned (Aug 9, 2012)

CrackTaxi said:


> So does it have to be plastic? Or could it be glass? Because i was thinking of buying this - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280678481...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2278wt_1037 (the 700ml one)


You can use glass without any problems until you have 100s of slings. Then it becomes to expensive and to heavy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Aug 9, 2012)

You have a ton of flexibility here.  Glass, plastic, it doesn't matter.  Just make sure the container you pick is thoroughly washed out and doesn't have any residual traces of what used to be in it.  Here's a bit of extra info you might find helpful.

Quick reference guide for common questions (this is sticky thread from the tarantula questions and discussion sub-forum):
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...ck-Reference-guide-to-answer-common-questions

A search with the word "enclosure" in the title (this is one of the posts in the sticky thread):
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=650020

GartenSpinnen's universal care sheet (also in the sticky thread)  There's some good, basic info on housing slings here:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...et!!!-(READ-ME-before-asking-care-questions!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrackTaxi (Aug 9, 2012)

poisoned said:


> You can use glass without any problems until you have 100s of slings. Then it becomes to expensive and to heavy


 


Shrike said:


> You have a ton of flexibility here.  Glass, plastic, it doesn't matter.  Just make sure the container you pick is thoroughly washed out and doesn't have any residual traces of what used to be in it.  Here's a bit of extra info you might find helpful.
> 
> Quick reference guide for common questions (this is sticky thread from the tarantula questions and discussion sub-forum):
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...ck-Reference-guide-to-answer-common-questions
> ...


Thank you to you both, you have all been very helpful 

---------- Post added 08-09-2012 at 06:07 PM ----------




annabelle said:


> I use these vials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know where i could buy one of those vials?? There's none on eBay.


----------



## annabelle (Aug 9, 2012)

CrackTaxi said:


> Does anyone know where i could buy one of those vials?? There's none on eBay.


I always get mine when I order slings online.. A lot of people pack them in these vials. But you can get used ones online as shown here...
http://www.kenthebugguy.com/supplie...vial-20-dram-size-1-5-diam-x-2-75-height.html

Sold in bulk here...
http://www.thorntonplastics.com/plastic-vials-1/clear-vials.html

These can make good sling enclosures too, but you need to drill holes/poke with a hot pin to create ventilation holes... You just need to make sure the holes are small enough so the sling wont escape. I think you can get containers similar to these at Michaels craft stores.
http://www.containerstore.com/shop/...97&green=AF08B260-2EA1-511E-9682-93663E3409A5

Reactions: Like 1


----------

